# Playalinda Beach Report 7 Oct Tues.



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

First, I would like to say thanks to the others that have posted their fishing reports on this board and to say hi since this is my first post here.

Spent the morning right after sunrise out at Playalinda Beach (North Brevard County) casting in the surf with shrimp. Water was very cloudy and full of sargasso with the surf coming in medium/large swells (apparently from the tropical system way out in the Atlantic). No fish action for me whatsoever - at least the surfers were enjoying the well formed swells. Some people down the beach were catching very small Whiting on light tackle and one individual that was using Sailor's Choice for sharks had a bite but no catch. Despite the swells and sargasso, the surf is still 'fishable' and some scattered mullet were visible in the surf so hopefully things will be better tomorrow.

By 11:00am I gave up hope for catching anything in the surf and decided to break out the fly gear and fish in the Misquito Lagoon. Caught a few nice sized Ladyfish on a 4 wt. rod which was good enough for me, even though they are not a popular fish to catch they can be great fun on light tackle. But decided to call it quits at around 12:30 and head on home before I got too sunburned.

I'm curious, has anyone else on this forum ever tried their luck fly fishing in the surf? I've had some sporadic success with it, but would like to 'trade notes' with anyone else that has tried it with any success...


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey wtf.over

Welcome to the P&S Board you sound like a veteran . 
Never tried that fly thing in the surf so I can't help ya but keep those reports coming if you can we all appreciate them very much. I my self tried the surf at Spessard Holland this AM about 7. The sargasso was to much for me. Paked it in.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey wtf.over. Welcome to the board. Never been in the military but like it.over.


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

Is Spessard Holland out in the general area of Melbourne? Seems like I've heard it's a good place for shark fishing? And yes, I'm a vet - just got out of the Army after being stationed in Germany for the past six years. That's where I picked up the habit of fly fishing - not a whole lot of surf fishing action in the German Alps. 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

wtf.over

Spessard Holland is a name of a Public Bch in Melbourne Bch.

Spessard Holland North Beach Park
On the beach eight miles south of US Hwy 192, this 4.53-acre community beach park is a well-liked fishing site and a family-favorite picnic and day trip area. 

Spessard Holland South Beach Park
Across from Spessard Holland Golf Course and three and a half miles south of U.S. Hwy. 192, this seven-acre community beach park with seasonal lifeguards is a popular family park with a 150-foot boardwalk and raised picnic areas. 

Here is a good site to find your way around the beaches and accesses to them .
You can hear the breakers as you make your selection. 

http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/index.php




















Just past Publix after going through Mel Bch on A1A taveling south is a place which we refer to as the Shark Pit you will see it if you go past Publix and about 1/4 mile on your left you will see some places to park . Just do not pull in to far unless you have 4/WD you will be calling a tow truck to pull you out.

Good Luck out there


----------

